# Surface Pyoderma (gross pics) - GOOD UPDATE!!



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I thought I would share because I'm very happy about the progress my sweet old boy Ritchie has been making the last couple of weeks.

For the last few months we have been treating him for mites with absolutely no improvement. This Monday, I took him to the vets with the idea that possibly he may have surface pyoderma..

http://ratguide.com/health/integumentary_skin/pyoderma.php

And the vet agreed! So we changed his antibiotics, increased the amount of baths that he should be taking in an anti-bacterial and anti-fungal shampoo and in a week he's gone from this;




























To this...




























The scabs are literally just peeling off of him now!










We've still got a way to go - but this is definately a good start for him!

I'm very proud of my wee boyo!


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Surface Pyoderma - beware - gross pics*

It's good to know you've gotten the bottom of it and his treatment is moving along nicely, I'll bet that he's quite enjoying his improvements as well!


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Surface Pyoderma - beware - gross pics*

What amazing improvement he's showing! Wow, how interesting. I'm glad he's doing better!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Surface Pyoderma - beware - gross pics*

I am soo happy he got a proper diagnosis. Most people had no clue when I mentioned Pyoderma, since its not common with rats at all, and more with dogs instead. 

He's looking good *thumbsup*


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Surface Pyoderma - beware - gross pics*

Yay!

You're right, gross pics, but fascinating. 

Keep giving us updates! I love success stories!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Surface Pyoderma - beware - gross pics*

So, he had another bath last night and those scabs just peeled right off of him. I use a coral sponge to give him a gentle rub-down and that seems to take off most of the scabs.

He's looking a little red in these pics, it's the shampoo. For some reason it always irritates the skin a little for a few hours after use but that's fine and normal. His looking much whiter this morning lol

So, these are from last night



















And the sweet guy himself,


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Surface Pyoderma - beware - gross pics*

oh man those last pics show soooo much improvement. congrats to your boy. the hairy scabs pic was absolutely disgusting. so much, in fact, that it was actually really funny as well, lol.


----------



## shinzo-chan (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Surface Pyoderma - beware - gross pics*

The pics are gross but im glad hes doing so well. It must be awful to have to see him all... non-hairy.. o.o' Hes improving soo much, im glad  I Hope he continues to get better.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: Surface Pyoderma - beware - gross pics*

GREAT UPDATE!!!

Look how good he is looking now;





































And look just above the white tuft, and to the right also...










NEW HAIR GROWTH!!!

Most the scabs have now gone, although new ones are trying to form, the baths are keeping them at bay. He saw Dr Evil this week :roll: who refused to give him more antibiotics because 'he doesn't need it'. Lets hope the continuation of the baths carry on helping him as well as they have been.

He's been such a good boy with his baths - he will sit in the bath, filled up to the chin with his head resting on my thumb, and front paws on my fingers. He'll sit there and just brux and boggle happily while I chat away to him and stroke him to pass the time :lol:


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

Yeyyy baby hair! 

If you pet it nice nice with your finger it'll be extra soft


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

lol baby hairs! how adorable! i know how exciting that can be, i recently had an awesome patch of hair loss that my doc attributed to stress and poor nutrition. i'm a college student during finals weeks, what do you expect? lol. baby hairs are the best. 


click!:


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Another good update; although parts are still rescabbing, approx 30-40% of him is now covered in new hair growth! I also managed to "pop in" for a chat with him with his regular vet (while I took Daphne to see HER regular vet) and she said keep him on the abs - and proceeded to "slip" me a few extra LOL

So here are the pics;


----------

